# Bridle Leather Belt



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking for a traditional, basic, thick bridle leather belt. The one were you buy it and you wear it till you die, or get to fat. I would like a nice brown bridle leather with a solid brass or steel buckle, no extra frills or stitching, 1 & 1/2 -1 &1/4 width. Preferably no more than $60. Filson's looks great and has a great price, but there buckle is steel with brass plate. I don't like that. I would like one or the other. Also, a review says the buckle is junk. Any suggestions on wear to go? I'm even open to small boutique leather good makers.


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you looked at any of the Narragansett belts?

https://www.narragansettleathers.com/gallery.html


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

www.torryleather.com


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/

Website not redesigned since Web 1.0, but they make one heck of a belt at one heck of a price. Pretty much all aspects are customizable.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

unmodern said:


> https://www.leathergoodsconnection.com/
> 
> Website not redesigned since Web 1.0, but they make one heck of a belt at one heck of a price. Pretty much all aspects are customizable.


Wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutely the best that I've found are by Jasper Highet in the UK. 
I've tried other belt makers who use prime Sedgwick bridle leather, also Amish made belts, and they have been very good, but not as good as the hand stitched belts made by Mr. Highet.
He uses thick oak bark tanned leather sourced from an English tannery in Colyton, Devon and his belts are truly exceptional.

His web site: https://www.handmadeleatherbelts.co.uk/belts.html


----------



## ThreeLegDog (Jun 3, 2011)

dionattilio said:


> Wholeheartedly agree with this.


+1 on these guys. Got one of their Construction Work Belt / Gun Belts and have been very pleased.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Toto said:


> Absolutely the best that I've found are by Jasper Highet in the UK.
> I've tried other belt makers who use prime Sedgwick bridle leather, also Amish made belts, and they have been very good, but not as good as the hand stitched belts made by Mr. Highet.
> He uses thick oak bark tanned leather sourced from an English tannery in Colyton, Devon and his belts are truly exceptional.
> 
> His web site: https://www.handmadeleatherbelts.co.uk/belts.html


Check out the video of how the tan the leathers. Its an amazing process!
Tom


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

Filson makes great belts. They'll last forever, like all Filson gear:


----------



## ddonicht (Jul 21, 2011)

I just ordered ones from Bullhide Belts, Sole Survivor, and Leather Goods Connection so I could do some comparisons. I've only received the one from Bullhide so far but it is very solid and looks great. I'm wearing it right now in fact. When I receive the other ones I will do a comparison thread showing all of them. One of these days I will also order from https://www.narragansettleathers.com/gallery.html and www.equusleather.co.uk so I can add them into the review mix as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
If you are seeking a belt that will last a lifetime, and more, take a look at the belt designs (specifically the ranger designs) offered by Durango leathers!


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I have one from this company.*

, this one to be exact: https://www.bullhidebelts.com/Havana-Grooved-Edge-Bridle-Leather-Belt_p_41.html

I have it as a 1-1/2" wide belt with a stainless steel "dress" style buckle. It is a fairly thick belt, 3/16" thick, and while it took a bit to break it in the belt is excellent quality leather and customer service.

JPH712


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

ddonicht said:


> I just ordered ones from Bullhide Belts, Sole Survivor, and Leather Goods Connection so I could do some comparisons. I've only received the one from Bullhide so far but it is very solid and looks great. I'm wearing it right now in fact. When I receive the other ones I will do a comparison thread showing all of them. One of these days I will also order from https://www.narragansettleathers.com/gallery.html and www.equusleather.co.uk so I can add them into the review mix as well.


+1 for Bullhide Belts.


----------



## JonathanW (Aug 11, 2011)

Bill's Khakis Model 1 - best belt I've ever owned, superbly crafted!


----------



## kc8290 (Aug 17, 2011)

Try https://www.custom-leather-belts.com/bridle_leather_belts.html

Look up their stainless steel roller buckle. Here is a picture of one of their bridle leather belts with the stainless steel roller buckle.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Great thread.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

MichaelB said:


> Filson makes great belts. They'll last forever, like all Filson gear:


My 1 1/4" Filson has a solid brass buckle- but it is over ten years old so they must have changed. I love it and it would be easy to swap out the buckle.


----------

